# Field & FITA arrows and AA



## phoenix 36 (Sep 19, 2007)

any time I have an arrow question I go to the maker that I'm interested in with the info I have and I don't stop asking questions until I get the best info I can.I have not used aa but I think arrow technology and bow technology is moving pretty fast and everything affects everything.I like the what if option of speaking with someone who knows the product.
E.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Not sure on the Nano's, but my pro tours were spot on with what I needed and got from AA.


----------



## X-Shooter-GB (Jul 31, 2008)

If you don't mind me asking, what does AA mean? 

Thanks,
GB


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

X-Shooter-GB said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what does AA mean?
> 
> Thanks,
> GB




```

```
Archers Advantage... dot com......software tool for arrow setup, sights, 

tapes, cut sheets,


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

archerpap said:


> Not sure on the Nano's, but my pro tours were spot on with what I needed and got from AA.


I'm sure it was. That's my question. I have all the faith in the world with AA and a alum/carbon composite arrow. I just don't know how great it is with an all carbon arrow. Thanks, and keep it comin'.


----------



## X-Shooter-GB (Jul 31, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Archers Advantage... dot com......software tool for arrow setup, sights,
> ...


Oh ok. 

Thanks,
GB


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

AA, TAP, and OT2 can all be trusted.....

But Nano's are an animal of a different color. The programs have no problems with regular carbons....Nano's are a much stiffer carbon....I don't know if AA ever got their program right.... OT2 did and I am pretty sure TAP did. 

The best thing to do with Nanos is to actually use the Carbon Express chart on their website...it is spot on for Nano XRs and Pros. You are going to need a weaker shaft then your used to though. 

If I shot Navs I fall in that 470-420 range...Nanos I am shooting 530s with 110 grains.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

BH,

That's what I was looking for. Thanks, and thanks everyone else who helped. Man, you're right. According to CE's website, I need a 580 spine. WOW! I didn't see where it said what weight point though. Is that on the chart?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The weight difference in points doesn't seem to effect spine AS MUCH as an aluminum or ACC type shaft.....but that's me...some may say different.

I would just put in what you get a good FOC with....I use 110s with my 530s cut about 26.80" (shaft only)....that's on 59/60 lbs at 27.75".


----------



## fearn (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, i use the Cartel Triple from three years and i havent still breack one.
Its a very strong arrow just a little more weighted than ACE but not like X10 and with a reasonable price.
Not many archers use that arrow, but its a good choice, in this case AA will considere the shaft spine more weak than is in real.
You can try just three shafts and decide if can match with your style IMHO
Great arrows to all !!


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks guys.

Thanks, BH. If I go w/ the Nano's, I'll just make sure to check the FOC.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

No problem......

you won't have a problem getting a good FOC with the 580s.....my 530s are around 13.8% 

You shoot shorter arrows then I do if I remember right......and the 580 is a touch lighter....so even with 100 grain points you would still be in the about 13% and that's with a 26.5" shaft.

On my PE in OT2...I can get a 580 to spine about the same as my 530 does....with a 26" shaft and 100 grain point. :thumb: 13.15%


----------

